# Yet Another Divorce Story



## jpmpac (May 15, 2010)

Hello All;

In the midst of a marital meltdown and headed to Maryland for a new job. As I investigated places to live I stumbled upon Annapolis and decided to "get a life" and jump in to the sailing community.

I've got an offer in on a Tartan 3000 and will sail her up through the ICW of NC, through the Pamlico and Albermarle sounds up into the Chesapeake and eventually take up residence in Annapolis City Marina. If all goes according to plan, I'll be there at the end of July. I can't wait!!!

Sunsets to die for, bars and restaurants within walking distance, Wednesday night races and "taps" from the Naval Academy to put me to bed every night. Is there a better way to weather a divorce? I don't think so!!

Of course...I may have a different take on this come November!!


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard. I have heard that the winters are not that bad and rather short and folks do live aboard.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

There was a lot more snow in the mid-Atlantic this past winter than there has been in a long time. People made it through, some complained, but eventually spring arrived.


----------



## Scarrie (May 16, 2010)

jp - i got your PM, and can't yet respond due to # of posts. suffice to say, i didn't think you meant what you thought i might think you meant.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Actually Annapolis is easy until January, then you start thinking about warm dry room somewhere...but that was on a boat without heat and a working head. If you have those you should be good to go....

All the best


----------



## jpmpac (May 15, 2010)

It has a working head but...from what I've read it won't become a problem until late, late, late on a cold, cold, cold January night. Up until then I'm sure it'll work just fine! It's only a 30' boat so I'm pretty sure I can heat it with an oil immersion heater.

Looking forward to this more than I would ever have imagined!


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

jpmpac said:


> Of course...I may have a different take on this come November!!


that's why god invented to Caribbean!


----------



## jpmpac (May 15, 2010)

Well..that's a possibility but not for a few more years!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Wecome aboard, jp. I've been where you are, between wives. In Ontario. On a Chris-Craft Sea Skiff. You have some big advantages. 
Better climate.
Cheaper booze.
Proximity to jaded former White House interns who are no longer looking for Mr. Right, simply Mr. Right Now.
However there is a fine line between lovable charming eccentric who happens to live on a boat, and marina bum. Keep your boat clean , yourself clean, the sheets clean, and you, my friend, are golden.


----------



## jpmpac (May 15, 2010)

yeah...this is #2 for me and there will NOT be a #3! Right now I just want to clear this job and take a month off to sail. If this marriage works..great (not looking good at this point) if not...I can definitely keep my sanity in Annapolis!

Thanks for the feedback and words of encouragement!


----------

